# This is how you skip the Registration process!



## Peggan (Aug 22, 2001)

Hold down Command-S at startup to enter single-user mode
at the command prompt, enter the following

fsck -y             (to check disk)
mount -uw /         (to mount hard drive as writable)
nicl -raw /var/db/netinfo/local.nidb -create /users/root passwd
                    (to enable a root user with no password)
touch /var/db/.AppleSetupDone
                    (to fool Setup Assistant into thinking it has been
run)
exit                (to continue booting normally)

After this the system will continue booting and you will get the login screen. Just login with root and no password. Then you have to go to Users in SystemPreferences and create an admin user for the machine.
What you should do then is to go to NetInfo and disable the root user for security reasons.
Then it's just to configure everything from SystemPreferences.

Peggan


----------



## tismey (Aug 23, 2001)

I'm sure you can just Cmd-Q out of the registration process...


----------



## Peggan (Aug 23, 2001)

No, not in MacOS X because in the setup process you have to create an Admin user to be able to use the machine. Root is disabled by default and if you don't have any other user, how would you get into the machine in multiuser mode?

Peggan

PS. Have you tried Command Q yourself


----------



## tismey (Aug 23, 2001)

What do you mean by Registration? If you mean Registering OSX with Apple, and sending all the nosy info they want, then you can definitely Cmd-Q out of that. Or you could on 10.0.0 anyway...


----------

